# Sicily People B&W



## EsoteK (Sep 17, 2009)

Main Image our more about: Zenfolio | Julio Martins | Catania, Italy

Photo taked in Catania, Sicily Italy. 

Sicily People B&W


----------



## Anelle (Sep 17, 2009)

Love it!


----------

